# Je me (Re)lance... (acquisition d'un G3 BB)



## ghostfader (24 Décembre 2007)

...bonjour a tous.

Bon et bien voilou je suis un ancien macoide qui a migré sur pc il y a de cela 6 ans.

J'ai abandonné mon vieux power mac 7500 Os  8.6 acheté d'occasion pour le monde du pc et ces vertigineuses cabriolles (raison financiere vous vous en doutez).

Autant vous dire de suite je n'ai jamais connu Os X mais j'en ai reve et reve et reve....

Apres pas mal de deboires dans cet univers de ctrl alt sup, voila t'y pas que mon voisin qui bosse en imprimerie recupere le materiel de son taf.

Le personnage en question ne se sent pas sur l'univers mac et apres quelques palabres, je lui echange une tour Pc montée en 5/5 contre son G3 BB 300Mgz.

Voila donc le gros du boulot. Je fais un tour dans la becane et decouvre la config. G3 300mgz, DD de 6 Go, et 320 de Ram.

Donc outre la Ram la config d'origine.

En faisant un tour sur les forums et le site Apple je decouvre qu'en le boostant un peu je peux lui coller Panter.

Voila la rafale de questions:

-Puis je upgrader l'os 9.2 de la bete jusqu'a Panter avec la license actuelle de l'ancien proprio ?

-Comment recuperer les cd's d'install ?

-Dans l'optique ou je dois acheter Panter, ou en trouver une verion neuve ? je ne veux pas de version d'occaz' sur Ebay ou je ne sais quoi.

En gros puis je me procurer Panter sans avoir a l'acheter et si je dois l'acheter ou le trouver?

Je pense degager le DD d'origine pour le remplacer par un autre, l'installation se fera t'elle sans probleme sur un disque vierge? (je suppose que oui avec l'utilitaire d'installation).

Et enfin (je m'arrete la mais ne vous y trompez pas ce n'est qu'un debut) des logiciels telechargés via un pc sont ils installables sur un mac via une cle usb en fat 32 sans probleme, j'entends par la, le passage du fichier sur le pc ne le "corrompt" il pas vis a vis du Mac ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos reponses, j'espere avoir posté ce tread dans le forum approprié.

Peace et de joyeuses fetes a tous.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Décembre 2007)

Il te faut impérativement acheter (neuf ou occase) OS X Panther (essaye une recherche via Google, petites annonces MacG ou autres site "mac"...)

Avant l'installation, pense à mettre à jour le firmware (nombreux fils à ce sujet sur les forums MacG ).

Pour le changement de ton DD, je pense que tu risque de rencontrer quelques difficultés pour trouver aujourd'hui du matériel neuf compatible (IDE 128 Go maxi si je ne dis pas de bêtise -> a confirmer donc)

Concernant l'installation de soft téléchargés "via" le PC, je ne sais pas, l'inverse par contre marche très bien...

Pense à effectuer des recherches et plus particulièrement dans ce sous forum


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2007)

Pour Panther, ça sera d'occase forcément, à moins de dégoter une boite qui dort depuis 4 ans dans une réserve d'arrière boutique. 320 Mo, sur un G3/300, ça tournera (j'ai même réussi à le faire tourner avec 288 sur un "Palourde", mais ça tournerait mieux avec 512 (Panther tourne mieux sur mon PowerBook G3/266 Mhz avec 512 Mo que sur le palourde (G3/300 Mhz) avec 288 Mo

Pour le DD, notre cucurbitacée favorite t'a donné une indication un peu pessimiste : n'importe quel disque IDE P-ATA pourra fonctionner dans ce Mac (mais attention, pas S-ATA), mais quelle qu'en soit la taille, la partie utilisable ne pourra pas dépasser 128 Go, inutile donc de mettre un 2 To, ça serait du gaspillage. Par contre, confronté au même cas de figure que toi avec mon G4, j'y ai monté un "160 Go" (149 Go effectifs), reconnu comme un 128, ça ne fait perdre qu'une vingtaine de Go, et comme l'alternative immédiatement inférieure est un 80 Go (75 Go effectifs), c'est, vu le prix, tout à fait acceptable. Sinon, tu peux aussi y greffer une carte contrôleur ATA sur un des slots PCI (mais sur le G3, je ne suis pas certain qu'elle sera "bootable", à vérifier).

Pour les "softs téléchargés depuis un PC", aucun problème *du moment que tu ne les décompactes pas sur le PC.*


----------



## claude72 (24 Décembre 2007)

ghostfader a dit:


> Je pense degager le DD d'origine pour le remplacer par un autre, l'installation se fera t'elle sans probleme sur un disque vierge? (je suppose que oui avec l'utilitaire d'installation).


D'abord il faudrait vérifier quel est le modèle exact de ton G3... si c'est un Rev1, tu ne pourras probablement pas changer le disque-dur, ni en ajouter un autre.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3880534&postcount=16


----------



## FredStrasbourg (24 Décembre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> D'abord il faudrait vérifier quel est le modèle exact de ton G3... si c'est un Rev1, tu ne pourras probablement pas changer le disque-dur, ni en ajouter un autre.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3880534&postcount=16



Faux ! J'ai eu ce G3 rev 1 (30.000 balles à l'époque, avec écran !), j'ai changé le disque d'origine sans problème, et ai même pu en rajouter un autre (dans l'emplacement prévu pour un ZIP). Tout roulait sans aucun souci !
Pour info, j'ai refilé la bête il y a peu, mais elle tournait sous Tiger avec 384 Mo de Ram. C'est clair, ça ramait un brin, mais ma soeur réussissait à y faire "tourner" la suite CS 1.


----------



## claude72 (24 Décembre 2007)

fredlimacher a dit:


> Faux ! J'ai eu ce G3 rev 1 (30.000 balles à l'époque, avec écran !), j'ai changé le disque d'origine sans problème, et ai même pu en rajouter un autre (dans l'emplacement prévu pour un ZIP). Tout roulait sans aucun souci !


Vrai ! Désolé, mais tu n'as pas compris ce que j'ai expliqué : tout d'abord, le problème du Rev1 est connu et reconnu, y compris par Apple, et je ne fais que diffuser l'information sur ce problème...

... problème que j'ai moi-même constaté, puisque les 2 photos dans le lien que j'ai donné sont des photos de MON G3 blanc/bleu !!!...
... G3 que j'ai acheté à vil prix (50 euros) justement parcequ'il est impossible de mettre un 2e disque-dur dedans en esclave sur le canal IDE du disque d'origine, et qu'il refuse de fonctionner avec un gros disque-dur (il refuse de démarrer avec un 20 Go... en revanche, il fonctionne parfaitement avec le 6 Go d'origine).


Alors effectivement il est possible d'ajouter un 2e disque-dur sur le 2e canal IDE, celui du lecteur CD et du Zip (comme tu as fait)... mais :
- tout d'abord le 2e canal IDE est à 16 Mo/s, alors que le 1er canal est à 33 Mo/s, donc ça se traine,
- et 2e problème, (selon Apple) la baie du Zip n'est pas suffisament refroidie pour un disque-dur (qui chauffe plus qu'un Zip...) : donc ta bidouille n'est pas recommandée.
(il est cependant probablement possible d'utiliser une grande nappe pour installer le 2e disque dur dans l'emplacement prévu pour le 2e disque-dur, tout en le connectant sur le même canal IDE que le lecteur CD : ça règle le problème du refroidissement, mais ça se traine toujours autant à 16 Mo/s !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> ... G3 que j'ai acheté à vil prix (50 euros) justement parcequ'il est impossible de mettre un 2e disque-dur dedans en esclave sur le canal IDE du disque d'origine, et qu'il refuse de fonctionner avec un gros disque-dur (il refuse de démarrer avec un 20 Go... en revanche, il fonctionne parfaitement avec le 6 Go d'origine).



Là, c'est toi qui n'a pas compris l'origine du problème : cette machine peut fonctionner avec n'importe quel disque dur ATA (P-ATA, pas S-ATA), il faut juste savoir deux choses :

1) un disque de plus de 128 Go ne sera reconnu que pour cette valeur (problème qui perdurera sur les Mac G4 jusque courant 2002)

2) pour démarrer *sous OS X*, le système devra obligatoirement se trouver confiné dans les 8 premiers Go du disque dur, ce qui implique de partitioner tout disque de plus de 7,99 Go en limitant la première partition à cette taille.


----------



## claude72 (25 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, c'est toi qui n'a pas compris l'origine du problème : cette machine peut fonctionner avec n'importe quel disque dur ATA (P-ATA, pas S-ATA), il faut juste savoir deux choses (...)


+ une troisième petite chose : le contrôleur IDE primaire du Rev1 déconne complètement... donc tout ce que tu dis est valable pour un Rev1.5 et un Rev2...

... mais pas pour le Rev1 qui n'accepte sur son canal primaire que 1 seul disque-dur, et encore seulement certains disques, de façon assez aléatoire, et généralement seulement des disques de faible capacité : *sous OS 9* le mien :
- refusait de démarrer avec un disque-dur de 20 Go,
- il lui fallait entre 5 et 20 minutes pour se décider à démarrer sur le CD avec un disque-dur de 40 Go, ensuite l'install était possible mais il était toujours très instable (notamment, il se figeait à chaque utilisation du scratch-disk par Photoshop),
- alors qu'il fonctionne parfaitement avec un disque de 6 Go.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> mais pas pour le Rev1 ...



Alors, disons "mais pas pour *ton* rev 1", parce que j'en connais deux, personnellement qui fonctionnent sans problème sous OS X, respectivement avec des disques de 10 et  30 Go partitionés (et oui, je suis certain que ce sont bien des "rev 1").


----------



## flotow (25 Décembre 2007)

Alors; sur un imac g3, 350mhz et surtout 256 mo de ram, panther, c'est ok, quoique des fois...
je fait tourner la PS CS, sans trop de lenteur, sur du jpg (du classique)


----------



## claude72 (25 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, disons "mais pas pour *ton* rev 1"


Bon, je vais essayer d'être clair... *tous les Rev1 ont un contrôleur IDE type 646U2 bugué* et donc *tous les Rev1 ont les mêmes problèmes de corruptions de données*... (le mien, comme les deux dont tu me parles), mais ce problème se manifeste différemment selon les disques et selon l'OS.

Le contrôleur IDE 646U2 gère 2 canaux IDE : un primaire et un secondaire :
- le secondaire fonctionne uniquement en mode "Multiword DMA 2" à 16,6 Mo/s,
- le primaire peut fonctionner avec 2 modes : soit en mode "Ultra DMA" à 33,3 Mo/s, soit en mode "Multiword DMA 2" à 16,6 Mo/s...

... et *le bug ne concerne que le mode "Ultra DMA" à 33,3 Mo/s* (qui est donc disponible seulement sur le canal primaire)... En revanche, ce même canal primaire fonctionne parfaitement en mode "Multiword DMA 2" à 16,6 Mo/s.


Ce qui veut dire que tout d'abord, il n'y a aucun problème de transfert de données avec le canal secondaire, donc il est possible de brancher dessus deux périphériques : lecteurs/graveur CD/DVD, Zip ou disque-dur.
Le seul problème qui peut se poser est un manque de refroidissement si un disque-dur est installé dans la baie réservée au Zip (selon Apple).

Ensuite, il n'y a aucun problème de transfert de données avec le canal primaire en mode "Multiword DMA 2" (à 16,6 Mo/s) sur le canal secondaire et les problèmes de corruptions de données n'arrivent que sur le canal primaire en mode "Ultra DMA" (à 33,3 Mo/s).

Donc le fonctionnement d'un G3 BB Rev1 est différent selon le mode de transfert activé sur le canal primaire, c'est à dire :

1- selon les disques-durs qui sont branchés sur le canal primaire :
- des disques-durs de faible capacité un peu anciens limités au mode "Multiword DMA 2" (à 16,6 Mo/s) vont fonctionner parfaitement sur le mode "Multiword DMA 2" non-bugué du canal primaire,
- un disque-dur récent (donc de capacité plus importante), capable d'utiliser le mode "Ultra DMA" va activer automatiquement le mode "Ultra DMA" bugué du canal primaire, et ça va merder.

et 2- selon le mode de transfert activé logiciellement : si le mode "Ultra DMA" est désactivé par logiciel, le contrôleur repasse en mode "Multiword DMA 2" sur le canal primaire et il est alors capable de fonctionner parfaitement :
- OS 9 n'intervient pas sur le contrôleur, et le laisse dans le mode défini par le disque connecté, donc ça marche ou ça merde selon le type de disque,
- mais certains drivers de disque sont capables de forcer le contrôleur en mode "Multiword DMA 2" sous OS 9, et là ça fonctionne correctement... à 16,6 Mo/s,
- sous OS X, il semble que le contrôleur soit automatiquement forcé en mode "Multiword DMA 2", donc ça fonctionne correctement, toujours à 16,6 Mo/s.


Et donc il est normal que mon Rev1 merde sous OS 9 avec un disque qui accepte l'UDMA, et que les 2 tiens fonctionnent sous OS X.


(mais la meilleure solution avec ces machins reste d'ajouter une carte PCI IDE 66...)


----------



## ghostfader (26 Décembre 2007)

merci a tous tout d'abbord pour la rapidité de vos reponses.

Alors voila, j'avais deja vu le pb rev 1/2 sur le site apple et sur certains forums, j'ai donc anticpé certaines choses en consequences.

J'avais un 20 go Ide qui trainait je me suis dit qu'il ferait l'affaire, 
Hier, Je n'ai pas eu le temp de me connecter et je suis allé chez un ami qui a Panter sur un G4, on a donc fait quelques tests avec ses disques d'install.

J'ai donc debranché le DD d'origine et integre mon 20Go a la place, j'ai lancé le cd 1 d'install...

A priori tout allait bien , le 20 Go etait reconnu j'ai donc lancé le processus apres avoir formater en mac os etendu.

Le processus se lance donc et me plante pendant l'instal apres le test du disc Panter.

Je viens de faire un tour Sur Apple avant de vous lire et ils disent que ca provient probablement de mes barettes de Ram qui ne sont pas d'origine.

Je viens donc de vous lire et je comprends que je vais devoir partitionner le disque de destination de Panter a 7.9 Go.
De plus pas la peine de vous relancer dans une guerre sur les capacités du rev 1, je vais pas me prendre la tete, je lui laisse le 20 Go pour Panter et Logic et apres j'achete un DD ext d'un To que je brancherai en Fw (en plus je pourrai l'utiliser aussi sur mon Pc).
Mon unique probleme actuellement est donc de trouver Panter (et neuf de pref meme si c'est utopique).
Je viens de voir une annonce pour Tiger a 80 Euros d'occaz' sur Audiofanzine, si je comprends bien les specifications je peux pousser a l'installer a condition de changer le lecteur Cd pour un Dvd et de booster grave la Ram.
Quel est d'apres vous l'Os que je devrai installer: Panter ou Tiger ?
Merci encore pour votre attention et de bonnes fetes a tous.


----------



## ghostfader (26 Décembre 2007)

Ah et derniere chose pour ce soir, je viens d'avoir une idée farfelue.

Puis je acheter Leopard et contacter Apple Fr pour leur demander un "*Downgrade*"  (si j'ai inventé ce barbarisme merci de me le faire savoir que je depose le brevet:rateau: ), c'est a dire puis je leur demander de me fournir Panter ?

Je suppose que ca ne fonctionne pas mais j'aimerai savoir ce que vous en pensez.





http://www.myspace.com/djghostfader​


----------



## Berthold (26 Décembre 2007)

Eh bien je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait t'empêcher de le demander, mais je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait forcer Apple à ça&#8230; Somme toute, quand tu possèdes _Panther_, tu dois acheter _Tiger_, ou _Leopard_&#8230; Il n'y a pas de raison commerciale ou autre que ça ne fonctionne pas à l'identique dans l'autre sens.

Ah, un dernier problème à ce sujet : Apple ne commercialise plus Panther&#8230;  c'est gênant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Décembre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> Le seul problème qui peut se poser est un manque de refroidissement si un disque-dur est installé dans la baie réservée au Zip (selon Apple).



Sur ce problème, peu de souci à se faire, j'ai un disque dur de 60 Go monté dans l'emplacement réservé au ZIP sur mon G4, il est, c'est vrai, un peu plus chaud que les deux autres (de trois à quatre degrés, 45/46° contre 41/42 £° pour les autres)), mais reste au moins 10 degrés moins chaud que le disque interne de mon portable.


----------



## claude72 (26 Décembre 2007)

ghostfader a dit:


> ... et apres j'achete un DD ext d'un To que je brancherai en Fw


Pas sûr que ça soit une bonne idée : le port FireWire du G3 blanc/bleu est aussi bugué...



Quant à "downgrader" un système, c'est prévu, et c'est possible sur beaucoup de logiciels et certains systèmes* : la possession de la licence d'une version couvre légalement l'utilisation d'une version antérieure plus ou moins provisoirement "à des fins de compatibilité" (sic) : il suffit que tu regardes sur le contrat de licence.


(c'est notamment prévu avec Windows : par exemple, une licence d'un 2003 Server couvre un 2000 Server)


----------



## ghostfader (27 Décembre 2007)

....par ton info claude a propos du port Fw. Si je lui rajoute une carte Pci Fw/Usb 2, le probleme sera t'il resolu ou pas ?

De plus j'ai suivi tes instructions pour verifier la version et c'est un Rev 1 (merci pour le lien c'est bien foutu).

Par contre l'essai d'il y a deux jours me laisse a croire que le 20 Go n'aura pas de problemes comme disque de demarrage (Formatage et reconaissance ok avec le cd de Panter).

Je viens de Macbidouille ou j'apprends que la taille de la partition importe peu et que le probleme est rencontré sur les G3 beige et pas sur les BB, a verifier donc.

J'y ai aussi apris que la carte Pci Scsi (2930 et 2940) posent probleme avec Panter et qu'il faut l'enlever pour l'installation et les remettre en place apres.

Bon et bien je crois maintenant etre paré, je vais donc aller harceller le boutonneux de la fnac des que possible pour l'histoire du "Downgrade". C'est du vice mais j'aime bien leur poser la question a 5 centimes qui generera une moue dubitative sur leurs visages de neophytes.

Joke, je vais appeler Apple je crois que ca sera plus rapide, ca me triture le cerveau et d'apres ce que je vois on est tous d'accord sur le principe de ce fameux "downgrade". A savoir si Aplle l'entend de cette oreille. (Bah oui parceque pour le contrat je l'aurais que si j'achete le produit, ou alors je mets le boutonneux a contrib pour m'en trouver un exemplaire).

En tous cas des que j'ai l'info je reviens vous le dire, a moins que l'un d'entre vous en sache plus.

Peace.


----------



## ghostfader (27 Décembre 2007)

En fait c'est juste un Up pour aller du cote du bar parceque je m'embete un peu m v'oyez....

Suis bloque au taf toute la nuit et je peux pas aller poster au bar si j'ai pas mes 5 messages donc voila...en plus le firewall de mon boulot m'empeche d'aller sur mes sites preferes ARRGH....!(cri de desepoir)

ah au fait ne nous meprenons pas je nai rein contre les vendeurs de la Fnac qui sont boutonneux (les autres non plus d'ailleurs), je fais attention en cette periode ils pourraient porte plainte pour discrimination acnéenne.


----------



## ghostfader (27 Décembre 2007)

Bon autant pour moi je vais laisser souffler les vendeurs de la Fnac. J'ai trouve le contrat de license pour leopard ainsi que pour les softs Apple :http://www.apple.com/legal/sla/

Par contre suis au taf et mon firewall m'empeche de telecharger le .pdf   donc j'irai lire ca plus tard et je vous dirai.


----------

